# [EVDL] Prius NiMH Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Carlton Brown used Prius packs to power his electric7...
http://www.electric7.com/construction.html

You can probably find some technical clues within his website.

-Dave




> Jack Murray wrote:
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a
> > 2000 Prius? From what I find online, they are 6.5ah
> > cells.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave,
Do you have a contact for Carlton?
TIA
kEVs
--- Dave Stensland <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > Carlton Brown used Prius packs to power his
> > electric7...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where he is on this project ?
Picture shows he first drove it almost 3 years ago. Don't see any other
updates
Looks like he's doing a first class job.

Dennis
Elsberry, MO 

-----Original Message-----
From: Dave Stensland [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, December 18, 2007 10:46 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH Batteries

Carlton Brown used Prius packs to power his electric7...
http://www.electric7.com/construction.html

You can probably find some technical clues within his website.

-Dave




> Jack Murray wrote:
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a 2000 Prius? From
> 
> > what I find online, they are 6.5ah cells.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Found this, indicates they will discharge at 125amps.
The IB 9aH D-cells outperform, but at cheap used
prices,
looks like the prius packs would be ok for a 1-off,
beat the heck out of lead acid.

http://www.hybridinterfaces.ca/stockNIMH.html



> --- Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a
> > 2000 Prius? From what I find online, they are 6.5ah
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 18 Dec 2007 at 8:09, Jack Murray wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a
> > 2000 Prius?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

okay, thanks, sounds like the yahoo groups are much
more useful than EVDL, at least they are building and
burning things over there.

now back to the 500th time which DC motor to use is
discussed.

Jack



> --- EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 18 Dec 2007 at 8:09, Jack Murray wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Probably on Prius_Technical_Stuff. 


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, December 18, 2007 7:53 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH Batteries



> On 18 Dec 2007 at 8:09, Jack Murray wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a 2000 Prius?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a
> > 2000 Prius? From what I find online, they are 6.5ah
> > cells.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not an expert on anything EV related, let alone
"the" expert. I did offer EV sized NiMH packs.
The dozens who said they would buy them were just
talkers. That doesn't have much to do with Prius
packs except that I clearly understand that a BMS is
needed for NiMH, you can't charge them in parallel
without destroying them. My main question is how many
amps can they deliver? I found one answer, the EVDL
is becoming less useful everyday. I'll leave the
NEDRA fan club and arm-chair builders to themselves
now.
Jack



> --- Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Dec 18, 2007 4:09 PM, Jack Murray
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They are (or at least were) the same cells used in the Insight, where
they deliver 90-100A for a few seconds.
As others have said, there is plenty of detail on these cells in the
archives, despite them not being at all relevant for use in most EVs.
And it's probably best to keep the broad-brush insults out of your
posts when you're asking for peoples' help, by the way.




> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I'm not an expert on anything EV related, let alone
> > "the" expert. I did offer EV sized NiMH packs.
> > The dozens who said they would buy them were just
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No need to be bitter Jack. The EVDL is only as good as it's contibutors which includes you. I'm sure that you have lots of positives to contribute so if you want the EVDL to be useful stick around and share what you know.

I've been here for over 7 years now, and seen lots of different subjects and personalities roll through. One thing that has remained consistent is that most of what I have needed to know to get EVs on the road has been available through this list. I have found it extremely useful.

damon


> Date: Wed, 19 Dec 2007 08:10:47 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH Batteries
>
I found one answer, the EVDL
> is becoming less useful everyday. I'll leave the
> NEDRA fan club and arm-chair builders to themselves
> now.
> Jack

_________________________________________________________________
Don't get caught with egg on your face. Play Chicktionary!
http://club.live.com/chicktionary.aspx?icid=chick_wlhmtextlink1_dec

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Before we confuse everyone here, lets try to clarify what we are talking about:

Gen 1 Prius (NHW-10, only sold in Japan) 1997-2000 had D-cell battery
modules rated at 6 Ah
Gen 2 Prius (NHW-11, first that sold in USA and other countries around
the world) 2001 - 2003 model years had Prismatic cells
6.5Ah, 7.2V and 38 cells (274V battery pack) 
Gen 3 Prius (NHW-20, which most people call 2nd gen) 2004+ models
also has prismatic cells of slightly different spec,
though they still are 6.5Ah, 7.2V but only 28 modules for
a 202V battery pack.

See also Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_Prius

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Wednesday, December 19, 2007 1:58 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH Batteries



> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Has anyone used or evaluated the battery pack from a 2000 Prius? From
> > what I find online, they are 6.5ah cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH batteries*

> Aside from the hassle of
> battery management, does it make sense to parallel 15 strings to get near
> 100Ah?

I think you've hit on it there - its all in how you do the battery 
management. That and the fact that I have no idea where to get prius 
batteries keeps me from doing this.

>If you could get a full Prius pack (38 batteries)
>for, say, $500, then a 144 V, 98 Ah assembly would cost $4,200 and weigh
>only 660 lbs.

I want one! that would be pretty sweet.
Jon 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH batteries*



> W9IP-2 wrote:
> 
> > It seems to me that salvaged batteries could be put to good use
> > in an EV, just as they have already been used to augment existing Prius
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Prius NiMH batteries*

> Have you see the Electric 7 project?
>
> <http://www.electric7.com/construction.html>

I remember his posts as it was being built, but never heard anything 
beyond 2005 (the date of the site) - did the batteries survive? I 
think he was charging them as individual strings.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

